# Sevierville Bloomin' BBQ and Bluegrass



## luv2camp35 (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone coming to Sevierville, TN the weekend of May 16 and 17?


http://www.bloominbbq.com/

I spent a couple of hours there last year and it was super crowded.  Lots of teams competing for the $20k in prizes.

Just to give you an idea of the possible crowds,  there are roughly 8 million folks a year coming through the area to get to The GSM National Park.   In other words....if you are in a hurry to get from Point A to Point B....you are in the wrong place.


----------



## cheech (Apr 14, 2008)

Would love to just got back from there two days ago and loved the area


----------



## desertlites (Apr 14, 2008)

8 million huh? I really ain't a people person. not me


----------



## luv2camp35 (Apr 14, 2008)

It is beautiful up here.  But sooooooo crowded when you are a resident.

Before I moved up here I had a realestate agent tell me "Thursday evening to Sunday afternoon the area belongs to the tourists....Sunday evening to Thursday afternoon it belongs to the residents."

He was so right.  But this time of the year in some of the areas it is all week long.

Did you get so see Dolly in the parade or at Dollywood?  She is one fine lady.  It is amazing how much money she pours in to the area both from her businesses (jobs, purchases, etc) and personal charitable contributions.


----------



## white cloud (Apr 14, 2008)

I will send this to my brother. He lives in knoxville down the road from the food lion.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 14, 2008)

I know your area is very pretty-would love to visit 1 day-smokey mountians all the way up to maine.


----------

